# sydney australia



## buzzhair (Dec 9, 2008)

[/SIZE Hi from Sydney Australia ..are you interested in emailing fellow suffferers of Social Anxiety. If you are you must be over 25 and over. Give it some thought look forward to any replies.


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

*bummer*

..wrong side of the country(
Also wrong age group, but i hope you find the peeps your looking for x


----------

